# Hiking with the dogs



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

My view on the way out...isnt it lovely?








My handsome Stihl








Diesel 








Awesome Recall!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgous, Gorgous!!! Beautiful dogs you got there.


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! Those are just 4 of 6, the other two stay either behind or right beside me the whole time..they dont like to walk any further then they have to lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh wow! Beautiful dogs!! Diesel is absolutely stunning. They all are! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos and stunning dogs. Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Abraham (Sep 1, 2010)

I really like these photographs and i am also a fond of hicking and i am also using to hicking with dogs and go for hunting some times.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

